# James Newton Howard



## Andrajas (Sep 9, 2020)

So I went back today to listen to some new James Newton Howard Music. I heard this piece, it really resonated with me. So lovely and elegant. Hes really something else  Whats your favorite score of his?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 9, 2020)

all of them


----------



## JohnG (Sep 9, 2020)

...but if forced to choose (not ranking, just a fan):

Treasure Planet
Dinosaur
Dave
King Kong
Hunger Games (all of them)
Michael Clayton

Really, he's just amazing


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 9, 2020)

snow falling on Cedars and Red Sparrow and his last concert work


----------



## Andrajas (Sep 9, 2020)

Can add to this as well, my favorites includes King Kong and The Village. But I as many, like everything he does. I'm so happy to have meet him at a masterclass in Sweden. A true master. Got a picture with him as well !


----------



## CT (Sep 9, 2020)

Signs, Snow Falling on Cedars, Unbreakable, The Village, Lady in the Water, Treasure Planet... that last one has such a beautiful theme!


----------



## JohnG (Sep 9, 2020)

and Red Corner, which I can't find -- and Falling Down; even The Postman and Waterworld, films that had a mixed reception, had great scores.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 9, 2020)

THE MOST underrated composer of our age. Just when you think you have him figured out - he up and surprises all of us. Unending reservoir of talent and dare I say genius.


----------



## Greg (Sep 9, 2020)

The Village if I absolutely had to chose. Hard not to love all his scores equally. They're all exquisitely beautiful.


----------



## Aldo_arf (Sep 9, 2020)

Dinosaur!
These are my favorite tracks:
-The Egg Travels
-The Courtship
-Across the Desert


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 9, 2020)

Unbreakable
Wyatt Earp
Grand Canyon
Flatliners
Falling Down
Lady in the Water


----------



## JohnG (Sep 9, 2020)

forgot about Grand Canyon. I bought the cassette.


----------



## Maximvs (Sep 10, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> So I went back today to listen to some new James Newton Howard Music. I heard this piece, it really resonated with me. So lovely and elegant. Hes really something else  Whats your favorite score of his?



Thanks for sharing this wonderful piece from 'A Hidden Life' soundtrack.

I love JNH music and everything he does resonate with me deeply, If I have to mention a favorite score I would say The Village but there are so many others... 

Many blessings,

Max T.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you for posting this @Andrajas - it is gorgeous!


----------



## SvenE (Sep 10, 2020)

1991...I saw the trailer for Grand Canyon and really wanted to see the movie. Non of the small local cinemas showed the movie (small town Germany). So I took my old car and drove about 70 km to a newly opened "Multiplex Theater" (Cinemax Essen). Opening scene Grand Canyon (Danny Glover playing Basketball, Helicopter flying over....). I will never forget the feeling I had watching the movie on such a large screen and James Newton Howards music coming out of "Dolby Stereo" speakers. I fell in love with his music right at this moment.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 10, 2020)

SvenE said:


> 1991...I saw the trailer for Grand Canyon and really wanted to see the movie. Non of the small local cinemas showed the movie (small town Germany). So I took my old car and drove about 70 km to a newly opened "Multiplex Theater" (Cinemax Essen). Opening scene Grand Canyon (Danny Glover playing Basketball, Helicopter flying over....). I will never forget the feeling I had watching the movie on such a large screen and James Newton Howards music coming out of "Dolby Stereo" speakers. I feel in love with his music right at this moment.



I always feel like that score reminds me of "In The Air Tonight" by Phil Collins for some reason.


----------



## Akshara (Sep 10, 2020)

King Kong is a tremendously tender work. That would be the one for me.

Thank you @Andrajas for sharing this and for inspiring a much needed JNH listening session this morning. Have a great one, man.

:emoji_beers:


----------



## GNP (Sep 10, 2020)

Devil's Advocate!


----------



## SvenE (Sep 10, 2020)

reutunes said:


> I always feel like that score reminds me of "In The Air Tonight" by Phil Collins for some reason.


Yes, it has a similar vibe. Maybe JNH also used a Prophet 5 for the pads....


----------



## Andrajas (Sep 10, 2020)

Akshara said:


> King Kong is a tremendously tender work. That would be the one for me.
> 
> Thank you @Andrajas for sharing this and for inspiring a much needed JNH listening session this morning. Have a great one, man.
> 
> :emoji_beers:


Hearing his story with King Kong during the masterclass I attended, made me respect him so much. With that little time to write so much music, and still produce so amazing music, thats just unbelievable. 

And when he described the process of the opening scene of "Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them" , all his sketches were amazing and he was like "nah this wasn't good" haha


----------



## JohnG (Sep 10, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> Hearing his story with King Kong during the masterclass I attended, made me respect him so much. With that little time to write so much music, and still produce so amazing music, thats just unbelievable.



I agree 100%.

The "making of" video about the score is fascinating. I think I may have it on the original DVD of the movie (which I bought partly for that alone). Not only did he have hardly any time, it appears that Peter Jackson, the director, reviewed every cue. Can't tell for sure but the video shows them going over the music together by some kind of video link.


----------



## Tatu (Sep 10, 2020)

Maleficent. And all of them.

I made a mockup from Maleficent some time ago, just because I like it so much. Gives me chills in a good way!


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 10, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> THE MOST underrated composer of our age. Just when you think you have him figured out - he up and surprises all of us. Unending reservoir of talent and dare I say genius.



Couldn't have said it better. He's second only to Williams, IMO. A never-ending fountain of superb, sublime *music*.


----------



## bachader (Sep 10, 2020)

It's a pity that he never won an academy award.


----------



## Kubler (Sep 16, 2020)

Come on guys, how comes none of you mentioned _Atlantis Lost Empire_ ?


----------



## JohnG (Sep 16, 2020)

you're right, @Kubler -- Atlantis is awesome too.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 16, 2020)

bachader said:


> It's a pity that he never won an academy award.


Yeah, He is so great and yet it seems like Hollywood now is kind of passing him by or maybe he just doesn't want to work as much any more.


----------



## Kubler (Sep 16, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Yeah, He is so great and yet it seems like Hollywood now is kind of passing him by or maybe he just doesn't want to work as much any more.


The later isn't impossible, but I'd say he's probably being careful with his calendar now that he's working on the _Fantastic Beasts_, with three more films to come at least.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 16, 2020)

Kubler said:


> The later isn't impossible, but I'd say he's probably being careful with his calendar now that he's working on the _Fantastic Beasts_, with three more films to come at least.


Sweet! Looking forward to hearing some real music in the movies next year.


----------



## JonS (Sep 16, 2020)

Andrajas said:


> So I went back today to listen to some new James Newton Howard Music. I heard this piece, it really resonated with me. So lovely and elegant. Hes really something else  Whats your favorite score of his?



Michael Clayton, especially the last cue at the end.


----------



## tebling (Sep 16, 2020)

I've been a fan ever since I listened to "Amuseum" (with Jeff Porcaro on drums!) on a Keyboard magazine soundpage - anyone else remember those?

I couldn't be more pleased with his success as a soundtrack composer.


----------



## olvra (Sep 16, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Can't tell for sure but the video shows them going over the music together by some kind of video link.



this one?


----------



## tmhuud (Sep 16, 2020)

tebling said:


> I've been a fan ever since I listened to "Amuseum" (with Jeff Porcaro on drums!) on a Keyboard magazine soundpage - anyone else remember those?
> 
> I couldn't be more pleased with his success as a soundtrack composer.




i still have myplastic disc that used to come with Keyboard magazine. Lol. It Has some synth pieces on it from JNH&F era. That’s what hooked me. Damn, when the hell was that? ‘83? Favorite piece was e mi shuffle.


----------



## goalie composer (Sep 16, 2020)

JNH hooked me many years ago when I heard the main theme of ER. After that, I took a headfirst dive into his music and never looked back


----------



## JohnG (Sep 16, 2020)

olvra said:


> this one?



yes -- that one


----------



## javarnayu (Sep 17, 2020)

Hidalgo
Dying young
The Prince Of Tides
Signs
King Kong
I Am Legend
Dinosaur
Maleficent

I especially like the first three very much.


----------



## Fry777 (Sep 17, 2020)

He's a genius !
I particularly love the Signs & King Kong scores


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 17, 2020)

SvenE said:


> Yes, it has a similar vibe. Maybe JNH also used a Prophet 5 for the pads....


Much of the opening chords are actually wordless choir. I can see the similarity in mood but Howard’s chords move very differently. It was what attracted me to his music back in the 90s- atypical progressions.


----------



## Tatu (Sep 17, 2020)

SvenE said:


> 1991...I saw the trailer for Grand Canyon and really wanted to see the movie. Non of the small local cinemas showed the movie (small town Germany). So I took my old car and drove about 70 km to a newly opened "Multiplex Theater" (Cinemax Essen). Opening scene Grand Canyon (Danny Glover playing Basketball, Helicopter flying over....). I will never forget the feeling I had watching the movie on such a large screen and James Newton Howards music coming out of "Dolby Stereo" speakers. I fell in love with his music right at this moment.


Never heard of this before. Nice vibes and definitely JNH-ish ones. Some tinkly sounds reminded me of his great work for Waterworld (1st mockup I ever did from a movie was from track 'Helen Frees Mariner' on a cheap CASIO keyboard with 4 programmable tracks)


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 17, 2020)

Brilliant composer.


----------



## jonathanparham (Sep 17, 2020)

oh yeah here's what I was looking for when the this thread was started. Tracks 4-6 are part of his concert work.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Sep 17, 2020)

Back in 2017, James Newton Howard gave his first concert at the Royal Albert Hall. I was going to take my wife, booked a smart hotel etc, but at the last minute a family situation developed, which meant she could not come.

So I ended up taking my daughter, who was 12 at the time, which required some bribery that I would take her to Harrod's and Harvey Nicks round the corner the next day. Rather disgruntled at having to wear a 'granny dress', the promised shopping expedition proved too much of an inducement, and we set off for London.

So suited and booted, we left the hotel and walked the short distance to the RHA. Her first glimpse of the impressive exterior certainly made her stop and look, and when the orchestra and JHA came on stage a wonderful evening of some incredible music ensued. They had rigged up a screen above the orchestra, and were playing excerpts from the films as the orchestra played. I believe Hans Zimmer and David Yates were somewhere in the audience that night too.

Then JNH announced to the audience he was going to play a cue from King Kong. It is the film's love scene, he explained, and this is where they both realise he is doomed.

That cue, of course, was Central Park.

As the music washed over us, I remember looking down at my daughter's face to see tears running down her cheeks...

Apparently Harrods and Harvey Nicks were both 'overpriced' and 'pretentious', and we were immediately re-deployed to Camden Market for shopping duties - much to Mr. Mastercard's relief.

But since then, every time a trip to RHA is planned, I now have to buy three tickets....

James Newton Howard - Yeah - Pure Class.


----------



## sluggo (Sep 17, 2020)

Lady in the Lake is one of my favorite JNH scores. I first listened to the album and loved the themes and overall beauty of the score. When I finally saw the movie I was dumbstruck how such a great score could've been written to such a terrible movie. Then I heard about how JNH composes to MNS scripts long before anything is shot. I think it's one of the best scores to a worst movie. 

In short, listen to the score but skip the film.


----------



## ZOZZ (Sep 17, 2020)

Perhaps little known... but one of my fave scores: "The Man In The Moon"


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 11, 2021)

I'm discovering his 2002 score for The Emperor's Club. Sublime.


----------



## South Thames (Feb 17, 2021)

A brilliant and haunting cue and sequence from Unbreakable, which makes one wonder what might have been had M Knight Shyamalan's abundant gifts, much in evidence in the below scene, not run dry so soon. The amazing thing is how little he does here -- how much confidence that takes -- and how much emotional weight the music is allowed to carry.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Feb 17, 2021)

He doesn't get mentioned often. But his work speak for itself and he elevate every movies he's working on with his inspired music. I. Love most of his work but those that stand out to me are:

Defiance
I am legend
Sign
MIchael clayton


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 17, 2021)

JNH is one of the greatest. Shocking we don't hear more about him... because - wow.


----------



## Maximvs (Feb 18, 2021)

Grizzlymv said:


> He doesn't get mentioned often. But his work speak for itself and he elevate every movies he's working on with his inspired music. I. Love most of his work but those that stand out to me are:
> 
> Defiance
> I am legend
> ...


Totally agree with you and would add to your list some incredible scores like: The sixth sense, Unbreakable, A Hidden Life and The Village 

JNH is my favorite composer currently alive in the film industry... Jerry Goldsmith and John Barry were and still are my inspirations but sadly passed away too early.

Blessings to all,

Max


----------



## kaipiranha (Feb 18, 2021)

tebling said:


> I've been a fan ever since I listened to "Amuseum" (with Jeff Porcaro on drums!) on a Keyboard magazine soundpage - anyone else remember those?
> 
> I couldn't be more pleased with his success as a soundtrack composer.



I still have the Sheffield Labs CD here. JNH has already been in my top five list twenty years ago.

I adore this soundtrack:




(Strings sound a little synthy here, though.  )


----------



## lux (Feb 18, 2021)

JNH is just awesome. Period.

What about that lil Dante's Peak theme, just as honorable mention?


----------



## Gil (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello,
Went to attend his show a few years ago (in Paris) and it was a delicious night!
He also arranged and conduct for Elton John a few songs: among them are Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest World and the wonderfully sad Tonight.


----------

